# 7.62x51 (.308) mil spec ammo for hunting?



## Northslopeelk (Sep 26, 2012)

so i have a box of Federal premium 7.62x51 mil spec 175 gr. Sierra Matchking BTHP. 
I just bought me a weatherby vanguard s2 submoa .308
would this be an alright ammo for elk hunting? 
and is it okay for a standard bolt action rifle to be shooting mil spec grade ammo?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a tricky point to discuss because I don't know how to accurately describe the SMK BTHP bullet. But if you take a look at the link below, it shows that the SMK bullet is a target bullet. Meaning that although it is a hollow-point, it is not a hunting bullet designed for expansion and weight retention.

http://www.sierrabullets.com/index.cfm?section=bullets&page=rifle&brandID=1

So, no. I would not use it for hunting at this time because it would likely not produce a clean kill.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suggest buying something like the Remington Core-Lokt (cheaper end of the spectrum, about $17 per 20), or the Barnes Vor-TX ($40 per 20), or Federal Trophy Bonded or Vital Shok ($35 per 20). 

Those are all good bullets with proven performance


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

The Match King is not a hunting bullet.
In a way, it would be better to be shooting FMJs (but they're illegal).

Remington Core-Lokts would be fine, but you need to go for the 180 gr version, for Elk. The standard 150s and 165s are very fragile (much more so than comparable bullets), and are generally even a poor choice for Deer and Antelope. (My experience. ...learned the hard way. :| )

If you're willing to spend just a bit more on higher quality ammo, the following are generally all-around good performers:
Federal Premium 165 gr Trophy Bonded Tipped (Should be about 3-4" at 100 yards, in a worst-case scenario.)
Nosler Trophy Grade 165 gr Partition (Same accuracy expectation as above.)
Remington 180 gr Core-Lokt Ultra-Bonded (Expect 1-3" groups at 100 yards.)

Stay away from Winchester Power Points. It's some of the most inconsistent ammunition you can waste your money on.
And don't touch any of the Federal Fusion or Power-Shock loads. You're likely to find that half of the cases won't chamber, because the brass is out of spec. (They're Federal's "economy loads" for a reason.) :shock:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Match BTHP do work for hunting. I use them in my 204, 17 rem, 223 for coyote and in the 7mm for deer and elk. They kill just fine. My brother and uncle have been using them for years in their 7mm and have not lost an animal. One shot kills and dropped them where they stood. No bullet is good if the shooter does not put it where it needs to go.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

reb8600 said:


> No bullet is good if the shooter does not put it where it needs to go.


I agree, but not all bullets are created equal.

And, if you're using a "Match BTHP" in .17 and .20 caliber, they are not the _Sierra_ Match King (Sierra doesn't make any .17 caliber bullets, and doesn't make a .20 caliber Match King). That's a very important consideration, since the .30 caliber Sierra versions suffer frequent, tremendous failure on big game.

_Some_ match bullets can be effective on big game (coyotes don't count), but Sierra Match Kings are not one of them.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Didnt say they were Sierra. The 17 and 20 cal are Berger. The 22 cal is Hornady as well as the 7mm. Real world experience shows that the match bullets do work for hunting. My uncle has been using the Hornady 162 BTHP for 30+ years. They quit making them for a while but have now brought them back. He has taken numerous elk and even moose with them. One shot kills and not having to track them. The 22-250 with the Hornady 52 gr BTHP will also take deer down when hit in the neck. Makes a very nice exit hole and destroys the neck.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Match King BTHP worked great as a sniper round years back in .308. Did a heck of a job on any head shot. Worked fine for Whitetails just had to place it in the right spot.


----------

